# Repairs in condo common area next to angry unit owner



## BBcontractor (Jul 4, 2019)

Soon I’ll be doing one day of work in a common area of a condo garage, separated only by a paint stripe on the concrete from a part of the garage owned by a woman who will call the police to try to get the work stopped. She has a history of hassling contractors. 

Last time she did this, she told the officers that she hadn’t been told about the work (not true), wasn’t allowed to meet face to face with the subs in advance (true), and the HOA hadn’t understood the work authorization letter they signed (not true). The police said that “wasn’t fair” and stopped the work, so she’ll probably use that story again.

I don’t want to quit the job because I’m both the contractor and the upstairs unit owner. I’m not going to let her meet with my subs, but other than that, what do I need to do so that the police let me finish the work this time?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Call a civil attorney dude...................


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What MPD61 said.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

It's a common are she has no standing, Contact the board of trustees before the job and make sure they authorized the work. If so and the nosy neighbor bothers you tell her to mind her own business and keep working. Police have no business interfering and in fact should not even respond to the call. If they do they should clear without taking any action.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Exactly what Truck said - her alleged issues are with her HOA - and the PD should be reminding her of that. (And to stop harassing your subs!)

Get clarity with your client - the HOA - before work starts. I'm certain they know what a PITA she is anyway. 

Good luck! Yikes!


----------



## BBcontractor (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks, everyone.


----------

